# P-47N Payload



## Zipper730 (Aug 27, 2021)

I remember looking at the Standard Aircraft Characteristics data for the P-47N and I noted that the aircraft had the provision for up to 3000 pounds of bombs. With the particular data from May 17, 1950: I'm curious if this capability was there from the start, added during it's brief time in WWII or added after the war?

It's not uncommon to see designs modified as time goes on for various purposes.




 Airframes
, 

 DarrenW
, 

 Micdrow
, 
S
 Shortround6
, 
W
 wuzak


----------



## wuzak (Aug 27, 2021)

Zipper730 said:


> I remember looking at the Standard Aircraft Characteristics data for the P-47N and I noted that the aircraft had the provision for up to 3000 pounds of bombs. With the particular data from May 17, 1950: I'm curious if this capability was there from the start, added during it's brief time in WWII or added after the war?
> 
> It's not uncommon to see designs modified as time goes on for various purposes.



"From the start":
Of P-47 production? Probably not.
Of P47N production? Probably.

I'm going to guess that the 3,000lb load was made up of 1 x 1,000lb on each wing and one on the centreline?

I believe the capability to carry bombs or drop tanks under the wings was added during the war (1943?), while the centreline capability was available earlier. The capacity of those hard points is also likely to have changed during the war/for different models.


----------



## Zipper730 (Aug 27, 2021)

wuzak said:


> "From the start":
> Of P-47 production? Probably not.
> Of P47N production? Probably.


From the start of P-47N production


> I'm going to guess that the 3,000lb load was made up of 1 x 1,000lb on each wing and one on the centreline?


The chart says that the wing and centerline hardpoints were each capable of carrying a 1,000 lb. bomb.

While I was doing some research on my own here, I found something here that indicates that the original load was 2500 lb. This was dated September 1, 1945. There was also another comment that indicated ground-clearance might have been an issue.

I'm not sure how serious the clearance issue was, and I'm not sure if either the pylons or bombs were modified in anyway from 1945 to 1950.


----------



## Shortround6 (Aug 27, 2021)

5in HVAR weights 134lbs. 
10 equals 1340lbs
Plus two 1000lb bombs ?


----------



## Zipper730 (Aug 27, 2021)

Shortround6 said:


> 5in HVAR weights 134lbs.
> 10 equals 1340lbs
> Plus two 1000lb bombs ?


Well, that does give you 3340 lb., but the SAC data specifically mentioned 3 x 1,000 lb. bombs.



http://alternatewars.com/SAC/F-47N_Thunderbolt_SAC_-_17_May_1950.pdf


----------



## pbehn (Aug 27, 2021)

The wing span was increased and 100gallons of fuel storage put in each wing.


----------



## Zipper730 (Aug 27, 2021)

pbehn said:


> The wing span was increased and 100gallons of fuel storage put in each wing.


Didn't seem to initially affect the payload which remained at 2500. I'm guessing it's bomb clearance owing either to the fins of the bomb, the rack/pylon, or some combination of the two changing.


----------



## pbehn (Aug 27, 2021)

Zipper730 said:


> Didn't seem to initially affect the payload which remained at 2500. I'm guessing it's bomb clearance owing either to the fins of the bomb, the rack/pylon, or some combination of the two changing.


That 200 gallons is 1,300Lbs which is what the increase in payload is. The P-47N was already a heavy beast.


----------



## Zipper730 (Aug 27, 2021)

pbehn said:


> That 200 gallons is 1,300Lbs which is what the increase in payload is.


Actually, it isn't because the P-47D also had a 2500 lb. ordinance load: The P-47N's ordinance load seemed to be around 2500 lb. initially as well. It appeared that the P-47D and P-47N were capable of carrying 1000# under each wing pylon, and 500# under the centerline. The 500# limit under the centerline seems to be based on clearance because the centerline drop-tanks were either cylindrical or kind of an oval cross-section and they lacked fins that were as large as the 1000# bombs used in WWII.

I don't know what changes were made to 1000# bombs in Korea, so if the bombs changed, that would be a possibility. The other possibility would be the rack/pylon that carried the bomb. If it was more compact, it would be possible to fit the 1000# bomb under the wings.


----------



## Shortround6 (Aug 27, 2021)

Or better runways?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Conslaw (Aug 27, 2021)

Zipper730 said:


> Actually, it isn't because the P-47D also had a 2500 lb. ordinance load: The P-47N's ordinance load seemed to be around 2500 lb. initially as well. It appeared that the P-47D and P-47N were capable of carrying 1000# under each wing pylon, and 500# under the centerline. The 500# limit under the centerline seems to be based on clearance because the centerline drop-tanks were either cylindrical or kind of an oval cross-section and they lacked fins that were as large as the 1000# bombs used in WWII.
> 
> I don't know what changes were made to 1000# bombs in Korea, so if the bombs changed, that would be a possibility. The other possibility would be the rack/pylon that carried the bomb. If it was more compact, it would be possible to fit the 1000# bomb under the wings.


You’re right about the centerline station being a clearance issue. The big difference between the N and the later D models is the N could carry 2500 lbs over 500 miles, allowing it to undertake missions that would otherwise require a medium bomber.

it seems like it would be easy to get to a 3,000 lb. bomb-load if you flew with less-than-full wing tanks.


----------



## Zipper730 (Aug 27, 2021)

Conslaw said:


> You’re right about the centerline station being a clearance issue.


How'd they get around that from 1945 to May, 1950? Were the bomb fins or pylon arrangements modified?


> The big difference between the N and the later D models is the N could carry 2500 lbs over 500 miles


According to the standard aircraft characteristics data, the P-47N's radius of action was 463 nm (532.8 statute miles). I'm unsure what the P-47D's could do, but it'd probably would be shorter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

